# More Salmon Nuggets??  Really??



## cmayna (Dec 31, 2017)

Due to holiday gift giving, I ran out of Salmon Nuggets so thought today would be a good day to fill the shelf.

Approx 7 pounds of King Salmon cubed up for more nugget making.







In the bag, brining for 5 hours in a simple dry brine of salt & dark brown sugahh






Into the MES40 they go for 3.5 hours using Alder and Apple pellets in a AMNPS in a mailbox mod.






On the table to cool before going into the fridge.  Note the nugget guard :p











Going to be a bunch of yumminess treats to hand out on the fishing boats.


----------



## forkin pork (Dec 31, 2017)

Holy cow, I like salmon, but my wife loves it totally.
I must say, those chunks before cooking look so much better then I ever get in  our stores, what's your secret?
The after burner effect is even more gooder!
Can I come over the next time you make some.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 1, 2018)

Well you've certainly got smoking salmon nuggets down pat.  These, as always, look fantastic.
Gary


----------



## griz400 (Jan 1, 2018)

very nice .. looks like candy   points


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2018)

Those are some delicious looking nuggets!
I wish I had a stash like that!
Congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 1, 2018)

Beautiful looking salmon nuggets....... mouth watering.... Point for sure.. And congrats on the carousel.....


----------



## cmayna (Jan 1, 2018)

Wow,  winning the lottery is one thing....but making the carousel is total honors.   Thanks everyone.


----------



## Smoke23 (Jan 1, 2018)

Wow, those look great!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 1, 2018)

Yeah, congrats on the featured presentation!
Very nice looking morsels. 
How do they seem to look shiny? From the brine?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 1, 2018)

Great looking batch of nuggets. Thanks for sharing and making us jealous. 
Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## idahopz (Jan 1, 2018)

Wow those look perfect!


----------



## tropics (Jan 1, 2018)

Craig They do look good 
Richie


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 2, 2018)

Really nice.
Y'all are a bad influence.


----------



## azbohunter (Jan 5, 2018)

Those look really, really, really good! I have to try this. Did you do a glaze or just your dry brine?


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 23, 2018)

I love simple brine.
I really enjoy this method. Herb Good
1 cup salt, 4 cups brown sugar. Old school.

Next smoke I want to do mine your way. Nuggets.


----------



## azbohunter (Jan 23, 2018)

Looks like a pretty easy recipe. Herb Good should know, I fish along side him a lot on the Columbia River in Oregon, he boats more salmon than anyone I have ever seen! And a really fun guy!


----------



## tranquill (Feb 19, 2018)

Saw this post and I had to try it, Was a big hit out on the ice this weekend everyone said it was the best smoked fish 
they have eaten. Great recipe and was told I have to make more!!  Larger batch next time


----------



## cmayna (Feb 19, 2018)

Next time, post pics.  Glad everyone enjoyed it.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm sitting on my remaining plastic salmon from The Shores of Costco, in anticipation of my AMNPS arriving.
_THEN _I want to try this.
Forgive me, but I'm thinking a little sage honey glaze on mine...
(Honey from hives set in the sage brush out here in the west. Tasty!)


----------



## smokin218r (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi Craig, my boss caught a bunch of salmon on Lake Michigan earlier this summer.
We finally are getting around to smoking some.
I would like to try your famous nuggets.
My question is, we don't have time here at work for the whole 10hr process.
How would you split this in two days?
After a 5hr brine in to the fridge then dry the next day before the smoke?
Any input is appreciated, Thank You!!


----------

